# Which works better.



## stickyfingers (Jun 4, 2010)

I've done ABTs cutting length ways and they turned out great. I recently bought a holder for doing them standing on end.

But which works better? And is there a difference in cooking methods?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wildflower (Jun 4, 2010)

They both work great just depends on what your putting in them  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   just make sure you have BACON  around them


----------



## rw willy (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a homemade holder now.  Works good.  But before I sliced them lengthwise.  In hindsight the horizontal ones are easier to eat (one bite).  The whole ones in the holder are almost to much stuff to eat in one bite.  Other then that not much difference in taste or times.


----------



## timberjet (Jun 4, 2010)

I always do mine whole. If your jap's are big it is like A meal in itself. Saves more of the main course for everyone to enjoy while the cook actually get's some. I don't know how many barbies I have done where the food was all gone by the time I got time to eat anything. I also love just plain roasted chiles although they can put tears in your eyes and make snot come out of your ears. During duck season I wrap butterflied duck breasts around the pepper then wrapped in bacon and stuffed with cream cheese. Even people who profess to hate duck because they have had whole roasted overdone liver like bird like these. Never had A complaint.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 4, 2010)

I personally like to cut them length wise. To me you can get more stuffing in them. Then make sure that you use some thin cheap bacon so it will crisp up while thye smoke too.


----------



## jnstrom (Jun 6, 2010)

I go length wise straight on a greased grill shelf. Going length wise doubles the amount of ABTs and makes the cheese (or whatever you put inside) get smoked a bit. Of course this depends on your bacon wrap too. Straight on the grill gives the bacon an even cook. Just be ready for the oozing cheese and bacon grease. That's where your water pain comes in.


----------



## flash (Jun 6, 2010)

Length wise. Easier to work with.


----------



## tnbarbq (Jun 9, 2010)

I cut mine length wise as well.  I also leave the stem on.  Helps create a boat which holds the cheese better.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 9, 2010)

Lengthwise works best for me as well..


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 9, 2010)

I like the boat style as well its nice when I can split the stem for handles. You double the number of Abt's that way as well as them being easier to stuff in my opinion


----------



## thestealth (Jun 10, 2010)

I've made them 3 different ways.  Halved, whole, and halved put back together (if that makes sense).  I prefer halved.  Easy to stuff, bite sized and they go further (as a hors d'oeuvre).  Also, since not everyone likes the spice, it's easier to clear if of seeds and membranes.


----------

